# Vanilla Cupcakes



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

ISO a great Vanilla Cupcake batter for using in bulk baking.
Prefer on that doesn't require whipped whites/folding.
A simple mixing method would be perfect. So, the assistants can mix w/o a problem.

Somehow not so satisfied with my product right now.
As always-ISO- a moist, fluffy, not dense type of cupcake.
Thank You


----------



## ducky (Dec 28, 2003)

I would think there would be something in this thread here. I've gone through and printed out a bunch of recipes from it but have yet to try them. On my to-do list.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Have you tried using and modifying a Hi-ratio cake batter formula?


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

I need to find a good Hi-Ratio Formula. I'll experiment w/ those.
Got any good ones to share?

It's been a long time since I tried a Fluid Flex (liquid) cake, any thoughts?
Will that produce a nice cupcake?

Kinda want something buttery though.
I've tried everybodies recipes out there.
HELP.........


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Spoons, 
What's your use? Do you need to store? Use immediatey? You'll really need to match your recipe to your use.
pan
fluid flex, storage
buttery, no shelf life
etc.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Panini- usage is basically made to order cupcakes for parties, galas, no storage.
Some are too eggy, some too dense, some don't have the nice dome.
I want to pair them with all kinds of fillings and buttercreams. 
More adult, than for kids.
That's why I am thinking....fluid flex, more towards neutral flavor, just a nice vehicle, to carry the fillings/buttercreams.

Maybe a fluffly white cake......I have been trying all yellow cakes.
Whatya think?
Something I can put in the 20 qt. and go.........2 stage method
Thank you!!!!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Spoons,
I think you're going in the right direction with white. I'm not so sure the shortening is going to make that much of a difference. Meaning liquid over solid. I'm not abnle to access my computer from home. I'll look for something in the morn. Do you have fluid flex on hand? I can pull a white formula using it.
It won't be till mid morning, Mondays, crazy,
Pan


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Spoons 
here is a basic hi-ratio using a solid hi-ratio shortening.

460ml Milk
460gr Egg
760gr Caster sugar
340gr Hi-ratio shortening
30gr Glycerine

675gr Hi-ratio flour
30gr Baking powder
10gr Salt

Mix 1st group to break up the ingredients.
Sift the 2nd group and then add to the 1st group. Blend and scrape down, whip (use a whisk attachment) on 2nd speed for 2 1/2 minutes.

Note:depending on the make and model of mixer, your 2nd speed may be faster/slower than mine, therefore you need to evaluate, record and adjust your mixing speed/time to get the optimum product. 
But don't overmix or the cake will collapse.

This recipe gives a "fluffy white" cake, with good keeping properties due to the emulsifiers, high sugar and moisture in the cake.

Good luck


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks so much, much appreciated!
I will try the Hi Ratio formula.
And, Panini....yes, got fluid flex(how long does that stuff last?)
So, would like to try out yours as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Tried the Hi-Ratio...came out a tad dense, probably because I halfed the formula, and did not reduce mixing time (?) Will try again.
But, overall...came out good. 

Panini waiting for your Fluid Flex recipe to compare.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Spoons,
sorry, I don't know what happened. I posted a FF one and a high ratio. I'll post em again in the morn. wierd.


----------



## shaloop (Aug 16, 2005)

1 c flour
1 tsp baking powder
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 c butter
1/2 c sugar
1 egg
1/2 tsp vanilla
1/2 c ice water

creaming method. Fill 2/3 full. 375 degrees until toothpick comes out clean, do not let brown. Multiply as many times as needed.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Okay. I've tried a formula, I think from here a long time ago. The cake came out a little heavy on the bottom, fluffy on the top. Mixing wrong? What did I do wrong?
Now, I remember the charateristic of these cakes, very yellow. Can I sub out some eggs, and sub with whites? 
Panini, I am waiting for your formulas to try.


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

In follow up to the recipe, don't overmix or it will become to aerated and the structure will not hold, therefore collapsing and becoming dense.
Also, it is a high ratio cake recipe so it is not a light as a sponge, maybe a better description of the texture and other characteristics you require so we can assist?


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Oh, sorry Felixe.. I meant the Fluid Flex Formula. 
Need to figure out what am I doing wrong. 
Maybe I didn't go as HI when I mixed when it says 4 mins on HI, 3 mins MED. Halfed the recipe--so I used the Kitchenaid, should I whip it on it's highest speed? 
OORRR, since I halfed the recipe, should I decrease the mixing times?


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry, but are cup cakes, patty cakes?
A Kiwi, not sure...
L


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Panini can you read your private message.....Thank you!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Spoons,
I appologize for not getting back sooner. Ever since we got back from DC I have not been able to access my formulas. My son is working hard to correct it. My hard copies are in storage.
We sometimes use this one if we are freezing
Gran Sug........7 lbs. 8 oz.
cake flour.......5 lbs. 8 oz.
whole egg...... 90 medium
Baking Pow.... 7 oz.
salt...............3 oz.
vanilla
fluid Flex....... 3 lbs 8 oz.
whole milk..... 3 lbs. 6 oz
Spoons, when you add th Fluid Flex you need to whip the heck out of it for 5 min and then add the milk slowly.
These might be more yellow thenyou are looking for.
You cannot over bake these! the won't hsve shelf life.
spoons, got your PM.
Mix all the ingredients except FF and milk, and whip high for 5 min. Add Fluid Flex and whip high for 5 more min. add the milk slowly on a low speed.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Panini,
THANK YOU! will try again.
I'll post later on results.


----------

